# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Баги AverMedia

## Alex_Ltd

Имеется TVtuner AVerTV Studio 305! Бага состоит в том, что после установки девайса и дров с ПО в последнем при загрузке выскакивает ошибка (просто "ошибка") с предложением закрыть приложение (Винда свежая XP Pro SP2), но при этом проведённые теже действия на идентичном железе с той же виндой показали отличный результат работы девайса!
Кто справился с такой багой оставляйте посты, а я пока трассерну ПО, может чего отрою.

----------


## Alex_Ltd

Через небольшую, но очень полезную тулзу от sysinternals запустил злосчастный AverTv.exe И спустя минуту (О чудО!:eek: ) передо мной предстал конфликт WDM драйверов видео карты (Ati Radeon 9600XT) и TV тюнера (На Другой машине стояла карточка Ati Radeon 9600Pro, разницу думаю пояснять не надо). Не долго думая, я снёс "ненужный" рядовому пользователю WDM драйвер (Ati WDM Theatre);). На этом все конфликты были исчерпаны:) .

----------

